# Brothers



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Father and Son*

My puppy Tally(Goldiva's Tangled up in Blue) is starting to look more like his dad Striker(Am/Can CH Nautilus Goldiva's Good N Plenty).

Striker









Tally









Striker








http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/ljilly28/Striker2ptsatCheshireKennelClub.jpg

Tally


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

pretty dogs!.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is some gorgeous dogs!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The dog we love and looked for in Finn, Gus, and Comet is Borax (Sunfire's XX Muleteam Borax UD SH CCA OS WCX * VC CGC Therapy Dog 8/28/1993-4/15/2007 ), owned by Lisa Weinberg. He was such a noble, gentle athlete.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, what gorgeous dogs-you must be so proud!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Beautiful Dogs!! More beautiful Reds!!!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> My puppy Tally(Goldiva's Tangled up in Blue) is starting to look more like his dad Striker(Am/Can CH Nautilus Goldiva's Good N Plenty).


Stunning line - congrats!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

linncurrie said:


> Stunning line - congrats!


Mary Dickinson Wood and her daughter Lauren have the line in Cumberland, Maine at their Goldiva Goldens. It was a festival of gorgeousness over there when I went to first meet Tally's parents, and then pick him up. It makes me want to be a golden breeder instead of an English teacher, but I know it is SO much harder than snuggling the puppies to be a good one.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are handsome brothers! You got some really great shots of the two of them.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful Goldens - love their coats.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

All of them are beautiful. Borax certainly had some beautiful coloring.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What beautiful goldens, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Gus is Finn's littermate, and he came to visit yesterday.www.tippykayak.com


----------

